# Yorkie bad breath



## benjaminsmom (Jan 9, 2007)

How do I know if my 5 month old yorkie has an infection in his mouth or is just teething? He lost one tooth and is scratching at his face and acting like he has something caught in his teeth. Some redness, a tiny bit of swelling and his breath is horrible, smells like fish!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like he's losing his puppy teeth. There will be some blood, and maybe redness. The smell could be the blood. Definitely call your vet and describe what you see. Are you able to inspect your dog's teeth without any problem? Have you practiced brshing his teeth so it's easier when he's older? I highly recommend you socialize hm to the activity while he's young if you haven't done so already. It will benefit both you and your vet.


----------



## benjaminsmom (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you for the response, I'll call the vet in the morning.


----------



## QueenMerry (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with Curbside Prophet. Yorkies have such small muzzles that they often have problems with their teeth. You'll prevent many problems in the future if you get him used to a good brushing regularly.


----------



## tting1010 (Feb 7, 2007)

As far as the bad breath is concerned... I noticed that my dog's breath went from not bad at all to disgusting when I acidentally bought the wrong puppy food  and the breath went back to not bad at all when I went back to his normal food.. His breath was and is now just fine with Chicken based food. When I bought the Lamb food his breath would arrive in the room before he did.

Just my observations


----------

